# Roc City Results 09



## wittdog (May 24, 2009)

Anyone got them?


----------



## atruckerswife (May 24, 2009)

I would like to as well, have not heard from Danielle yet


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (May 24, 2009)

Posted on thinkbbq.com under team info

Check out the rub results too


----------



## Bubba-Q (May 24, 2009)

Dan - 3EyzBBQ said:
			
		

> Posted on thinkbbq.com under team info
> 
> Check out the rub results too



Thats for GAB


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (May 24, 2009)

My bad. Too many forums open at once


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 24, 2009)

Grand - Yabba Dabba Que
Reserve - Mr. Bobo and the Travelling  BBQ Team

Congratulations Guys!


----------



## Bubba-Q (May 24, 2009)

Dan - 3EyzBBQ said:
			
		

> My bad. Too many forums open at once



Congrats on the 1st place Rub!!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 24, 2009)

Congratulations Dan!  Just saw that on another forum!


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (May 24, 2009)

Thanks guys. Didn't mean to hijack the thread.


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (May 24, 2009)

Rest of the results on KCBS page


----------



## wittdog (May 24, 2009)

Grand Champion: Yabba Dabba Que!
*Reserve Champion: Mr. Bobo & the Traveling*

Overall:
1 Yabba Dabba Que!
*2 Mr. Bobo & the Traveling*
3 Ocean County Pig Assissi
4 Green Mountain Smokeshac
5 I Que
6 Them Ohio City Boys
7 Transformer BBQ
8 Penalty Box BBQ
9 lunchmeat
*10 Diva Q
11 Can't Stop Grillin'*
12 Regal BBQ East
*13 Oompappy*
14 Hawg Doctors
15 Full Throttle Smokin' Bi
16 Buckner Brothers Barbequ
17 The Redneck Pit Krew
18 Big Belly BarBeQue
19 Nickel City Smokers
20 Smokin' J's Pit Pirates
21 Swamp Pit BBQ
22 The Blais Glazers
23 Smokin Eagles BBQ
24 Meat at Slim's
25 Holy Smokes
26 Sticky Lips Pit BBQ
27 Barbecue Bandits
28 J & W BBQ Team
29 ZBQ
30 Sanford's Smokehouse Gan
31 Three Men and a Baby Bac
32 Big Man BBQ
33 Finger Lakin' Good
34 Mighty Quinn's
35 Pickle Bob's BBQ Squad
36 8 Ball and the 'Que Stic
37 Southern Hawg
38 Darcys Smokin BBQ
39 Bad to the Bone BBQ
40 Merchant Street Smokehou
41 McCoogle Southern Bar-B-


Chicken:
*1 Oompappy
2 Mr. Bobo & the Traveling*
3 Green Mountain Smokeshac
4 Penalty Box BBQ
5 Regal BBQ East
*6 Smokin Eagles BBQ
7 Diva Q*
8 I Que
9 Ocean County Pig Assissi
10 Can't Stop Grillin'
11 Smokin' J's Pit Pirates
12 Them Ohio City Boys
13 Yabba Dabba Que!
14 Hawg Doctors
15 Full Throttle Smokin' Bi
16 Meat at Slim's
17 The Redneck Pit Krew
18 Transformer BBQ
19 Nickel City Smokers
20 Mighty Quinn's
21 Big Belly BarBeQue
22 Swamp Pit BBQ
23 lunchmeat
24 Finger Lakin' Good
25 Buckner Brothers Barbequ
26 Sanford's Smokehouse Gan
27 Big Man BBQ
28 Holy Smokes
29 Bad to the Bone BBQ
30 Sticky Lips Pit BBQ
31 Pickle Bob's BBQ Squad
32 Darcys Smokin BBQ
33 The Blais Glazers
34 J & W BBQ Team
35 ZBQ
36 Barbecue Bandits
37 Southern Hawg
38 Three Men and a Baby Bac
39 8 Ball and the 'Que Stic
40 Merchant Street Smokehou
41 McCoogle Southern Bar-B-


Ribs:
1 I Que
2 Penalty Box BBQ
*3 Can't Stop Grillin'*
*4 Mr. Bobo & the Traveling*
5 Them Ohio City Boys
6 Yabba Dabba Que!
7 The Redneck Pit Krew
8 Green Mountain Smokeshac
9 Ocean County Pig Assissi
10 Transformer BBQ
11 Three Men and a Baby Bac
12 Hawg Doctors
13 Buckner Brothers Barbequ
*14 Diva Q*
15 lunchmeat
16 Nickel City Smokers
17 Meat at Slim's
18 The Blais Glazers
19 Swamp Pit BBQ
20 Holy Smokes
21 Full Throttle Smokin' Bi
22 Regal BBQ East
23 Smokin' J's Pit Pirates
*24 Oompappy*
25 Big Man BBQ
26 Barbecue Bandits
27 Sticky Lips Pit BBQ
28 Mighty Quinn's
29 ZBQ
30 J & W BBQ Team
*31 Smokin Eagles BBQ*
32 Finger Lakin' Good
33 Southern Hawg
34 8 Ball and the 'Que Stic
35 Big Belly BarBeQue
36 Sanford's Smokehouse Gan
37 Pickle Bob's BBQ Squad
38 Bad to the Bone BBQ
39 Darcys Smokin BBQ
40 Merchant Street Smokehou
41 McCoogle Southern Bar-B-


Pork:
1 Yabba Dabba Que!
2 Big Belly BarBeQue
*3 Diva Q*
4 lunchmeat
5 Transformer BBQ
6 I Que
7 Them Ohio City Boys
8 Penalty Box BBQ
9 Ocean County Pig Assissi
*10 Mr. Bobo & the Traveling*
11 Holy Smokes
12 Sanford's Smokehouse Gan
13 Hawg Doctors
*14 Oompappy*
15 Buckner Brothers Barbequ
16 Full Throttle Smokin' Bi
17 Regal BBQ East
18 Green Mountain Smokeshac
19 Swamp Pit BBQ
20 The Blais Glazers
21 ZBQ
22 Smokin' J's Pit Pirates
23 Barbecue Bandits
24 Nickel City Smokers
*25 Can't Stop Grillin'*
26 Sticky Lips Pit BBQ
27 Meat at Slim's
28 The Redneck Pit Krew
29 Three Men and a Baby Bac
30 J & W BBQ Team
*31 Smokin Eagles BBQ*
32 Bad to the Bone BBQ
33 Pickle Bob's BBQ Squad
34 8 Ball and the 'Que Stic
35 Mighty Quinn's
36 Big Man BBQ
37 Finger Lakin' Good
38 Darcys Smokin BBQ
39 Southern Hawg
40 Merchant Street Smokehou
41 McCoogle Southern Bar-B-


Brisket:
1 Green Mountain Smokeshac
2 Ocean County Pig Assissi
3 lunchmeat
4 Transformer BBQ
5 Yabba Dabba Que!
6 Regal BBQ East
*7 Mr. Bobo & the Traveling*
8 Full Throttle Smokin' Bi
9 Them Ohio City Boys
10 Big Belly BarBeQue
*11 Oompappy*
12 Buckner Brothers Barbequ
13 Can't Stop Grillin'
14 The Redneck Pit Krew
15 Nickel City Smokers
16 Hawg Doctors
17 The Blais Glazers
18 J & W BBQ Team
19 Barbecue Bandits
*20 Smokin Eagles BBQ*
21 Swamp Pit BBQ
22 I Que
23 Sticky Lips Pit BBQ
24 Smokin' J's Pit Pirates
25 Finger Lakin' Good
*26 Diva Q*
27 Penalty Box BBQ
28 Three Men and a Baby Bac
29 8 Ball and the 'Que Stic
30 ZBQ
31 Southern Hawg
32 Big Man BBQ
33 Meat at Slim's
34 Sanford's Smokehouse Gan
35 Pickle Bob's BBQ Squad
36 Holy Smokes
37 Mighty Quinn's
38 Darcys Smokin BBQ
39 Bad to the Bone BBQ
40 Merchant Street Smokehou
41 McCoogle Southern Bar-B-


----------



## Diva Q (May 24, 2009)

Just got home. It was a FANTASTIC place to have a competition. I would really recommend teams try to make it to this one. The setting is on a beautiful waterfront. Terrific wonderful organizers who did their absolute best for the cooking teams. Within seconds of us arriving a golf cart pulled up and we were handing information on how to get a hold of everyone and some goodies. There were nice clean bathrooms and even showers for teams.  The organizers provided ice, and electricity for for free and had all the ammenities like grease and ash buckets everywhere for convenience. The sites were well laid out and clearly marked. We had a really lovely potluck on Saturday night. Lots of terrific food. The awards all ran on time as well. On Sunday morning the organizers cooked breakfast for everyone home fries, bacon, eggs, english muffins, more bacon, donuts, and lots and lots of TIM HORTONS COFFEE!!! Woot!
There were 62 teams for the rib cook off on Saturday we placed 7th. Definately wasn't our best effort but we had a terrific time with all of the teams and we are really looking forward to Boston soon.


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (May 24, 2009)

Good job Diva! May have to consider that one next year given the great review.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 25, 2009)

Congratulations to all who walked.  Great showing by the Centralites!


----------



## nakedpigbbq (May 25, 2009)

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Qjuju (May 25, 2009)

Grats!  Sounds like it was a lot of fun!


----------



## Griff (May 25, 2009)

Always good to see the BBQ Central names on the list. Congrats to all.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 25, 2009)

wow, Oompappy with the chicken score!  

Spill the details on how you cooked it!


----------



## oompappy (May 25, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> wow, Oompappy with the chicken score!
> 
> Spill the *details* on how you cooked it!



Well Cap'n, I cooked it for almost 2 hours on the 22" weber kettle.   
Oh, and I used some of that "oompappy rub"   
Actually it's the same recipe that got 31st place at Oink last year and 4th at Oink in 2007. 

Yep, like Ms Q stated, the contest was very well organized and the waterfront venue at Charlotte Beach was perfect. With nice weather, the park always gets a large crowd and they managed to get an estimated 7,000 folks thru the gate for the comp just on Sat. Brian of GoodSmoke BBQ and his crew did a Great job of putting it  all together. 

Had some camera trouble so I didn't get all the pics I wanted to but here is what I got, including the turn-in boxes....

(click to enlarge)
















































Saturday's Roc City Rib 37th out of 62 teams (open garnish)
7-9-8-9-8-9




Sunday's KCBS Turn-ins out of 41 teams 
(with scores for appearance)

1st place Chicken...
9-9-9-8-8-8




24th place Ribs...
9-9-9-8-7-9




14th place Pork...
8-9-8-8-9-9




11th place Brisket...
9-8-9-9-8-8


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 25, 2009)

Great stuff Tim & Nancy! Hope to see ya at Oink. Congrats on the finish. 

Pigs


----------



## Griff (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for the pics Tim.


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (May 26, 2009)

Thanks to every one for coming out!  I have the full result sheets and a bunch of photos on our web home page http://www.roccityribfest.com .  Congrats to all that were called.  oompappy with the chicken!  nice


----------

